# Custom Flat 1654...under construction -Complete! 10/24



## rellis1962 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just bought a fine Al boat. It is a 1994 Custom Flat 1654. Boat has never been in the water. Boat and trailer are the same age. Boat and trailer has been stored outdoors but has no real adverse effects except some oxidation on the primer and dry rot tires.
I am in the planning stage and have several questions.

1. I would like to add a pedestal seat on the front casting platform and maybe a storage hatch. How can I make sure I don't cut into deck support ribs.
2. Live well solutions?
3. Gas can/tank solutions? Bow/Stern? Permanent/portable?
4. Floor material? Thought about aluminum but is expensive.
5. Interior finish? some sort of rubberized spray in Liner (speedliner) is what is currently on my mind.
6. Exterior finish, if any? Someone suggested Perfection paint from Sherwin Williams.

I have been looking around the internet and found some good ideas. I am not looking to make this the ultimate fishing vessel, just something functional and convenient.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! Looks like it's built well and has some hefty internal structural members.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Feb 1, 2010)

just drive to moultrie ga and trade me boats...mine is about 90% done and its all aluminum


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2010)

Man that thing looks stout. If you haven't done so already, go through the mods on here.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard. That boat has a lot of potential. 
1. I would extend the front deck and put the seat mount on the extension. I would use a holesaw and cut a hole in the casting deck and try to look inside for the supports. Then you should know where or where not to cut but I wouldnt think a jigsaw blade would cut deep enough to get a rib.
2.I would build a portable livewell out of a cooler unless you will use it every time out.
3.6 gallon plastic tank behind rear bench if theres room.
4.Money is the determining issue here. If you dont want to spend alot then good ole plywood.
I prefer paint on the inside and out.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice rig :shock:


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 2, 2010)

Trying to decide where to put the battery(s) for the trolling motor and other accessories. I guess they need to be close to the tolling motor. That means somewhere on/in the front deck. Is there a box of some sort that can be used to house them. I am not against cutting holes in the front deck to accomodate the bats. But would like a good quality container to insert into the holes to contain the battery(s). Also would consider building something just aft of the deck in between the front deck and the first floor rib.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2010)

Rellis, I merged you topic into you conversion thread, If you have any specific questions, feel free to post them in the boat house...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 2, 2010)

There are battery boxes, but I think they're a little pointless. I prefer the monting plates that secure the battery with a strap. Makes it a lot easier to pull it out to charge, and I've never had any problems with mine coming loose in rough chop doing 25..


----------



## Brine (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the area just aft of your current deck. I'd lay something on the ribs to act as a floor, frame out the area and extend your current deck back to cover the battery area, then use a long hatch, or two smaller ones to access the batteries. 



dyeguy1212 said:


> There are battery boxes, but I think they're a little pointless. I prefer the monting plates that secure the battery with a strap. Makes it a lot easier to pull it out to charge, and I've never had any problems with mine coming loose in rough chop doing 25..



Battery boxes aren't just to secure the battery, they prevent lead/acid from coming in contact with the hull if by chance the case were to split (which they do). Also, batteries can be overcharged such as the result of a defunct onboard charger, and will boil the acid out of them. 

The reason the cases and boxes are made of plastic and not metal.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 2, 2010)

So the boat is a 94 model. 

What's it's story? Where has it been for the past 15 or so years? 

Great lookin' platform.
Can't wait to see what goodies / ideas you've got planned.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2010)

If ya wanna sell it, Ill come get it... This boat has tons of options it could go.. Looks like a tracker to me, what brand is it? Maybe i missed that part..


----------



## 2007NNBS (Feb 3, 2010)

i sent you a private message


----------



## 270Handiman (Feb 3, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> .. Looks like a tracker to me, what brand is it? Maybe i missed that part..



It's a "Custom Flat", manufactured by Custom Boat Mfg., Inc.. They are a custom aluminum boat builder in south Louisiana. 

https://www.customboatmfg.com/index.html

Here are the spec on that particular model:

54" Bottoms - 0.100 Gauge Hull Thickness 
Model Length Beam Weight Sides 
1654 H 16' 82" 403 24" 

I only know this because I have one very similar to it, a 1649. Getting ready to start a new thread on mine soon.

270


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 3, 2010)

Brine said:


> I like the area just aft of your current deck. I'd lay something on the ribs to act as a floor, frame out the area and extend your current deck back to cover the battery area, then use a long hatch, or two smaller ones to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, coming from an AGM guy. 8)


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am the 3rd owner. Original owner bought, it put a motor on it, and the motor turned out to be bad. He never got around to getting another motor for it. He sold it to the next guy who, soon after, decided he wanted something bigger. Sat around all those years and never saw water. The second owner is a friend of mine and has been trying to sell it to me for a couple of years. He originally wanted 2k and even though I am sure it is worth it, I was not willing to spend that much for just a hull and trailer. He called me recently and said I could have boat and trailer for 1200 and I pulled the trigger. Glad to get all that info about the boat from previous poster. I was wondering how much it weighed.


----------



## 270Handiman (Feb 3, 2010)

rellis1962 said:


> He originally wanted 2k and even though I am sure it is worth it, I was not willing to spend that much for just a hull and trailer. He called me recently and said I could have boat and trailer for 1200 and I pulled the trigger.



Then you stole it if it is in like new condition. The hull itself sells for around $2800 if you went to buy one just like it today.

270


----------



## 270Handiman (Feb 3, 2010)

rellis1962 said:


> 1. I would like to add a pedestal seat on the front casting platform and maybe a storage hatch. How can I make sure I don't cut into deck support ribs.



I checked mine tonight, and starting at the back of the deck, it is 12" forward before you run into the first cross brace. My boat has a hatch on the back side of the deck, and a seat base welded on.

270


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 3, 2010)

What do you wanna store up front? That may be the way to go, just add a hatch to the backside, I have storage in my front deck from the top, and i really wish i didnt..


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have about decided to extend the deck and put a live well, batteries and ped seat in/on the extended part. That will leave plenty of unmolested deck space for standing and trolling motor. Like I said, I am still in the planning stag but am thinking about 2x2 square Al tubing as framing material and Al plating for deck material. May use ply for deck if I can't find the right stuff at this really big scrap yard here in Houston. A lot of variables to think about on this project. I struggle with quality/cost issues. I want it to be nice and quality but would like to keep the cost of the project somewhere in the reasonable range. The boat itself is such high quality, it is hard to think about doing anything to it that is not top notch. Example: I ordered a nice aluminum live well today. I said I didn't want the ultimate fishing rig but I may have spoke too soon.


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a mock-up of what I have been considering for the casting deck extension. I have about decided to put the pedestal seat on the original deck just forward of the casting deck extension. What do you guys think of installing the Fishmate Pro livewell a bit off center to make room for the battery? I think the weight distribution will be ok when water is in the livewell. Keep in mind that this boat has a true 54" floor. So stability will probably not be a concern. By the way, I ordered the livewell about two weeks ago and it is currently in transit. I will elaborate on the livewell after it arrives and I get a good look at it.


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 22, 2010)

That think is built like a tank :!: Going to be nice when she's done. :shock:


----------



## dearl (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't put to much weight on one side, if your livewell is empty than the battery will have the boat heavy on that side, distribute the weight evenly, and keep the heavy stuff behind the splash line ( first 1/3rd of the boat from the motor) You stole that boat for 1200.00 dollars, I gave twice that for mine with a blown up engine, and still had to mod it. :shock: Good looking boat, tons of potential. Have fun!


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 24, 2010)

Livewell arrived today. It is a 38" bait & fish from Fish Mate Pro. Looks good. Thought it would be insulated. I may see what I can do about that. Also, I picked up some square/rectangle aluminum pipe to use for the deck extension frame. Found some old aluminum street signs that I can probably find a use for during the many mods I have planned. Still trying to figure out where to put the batteries. I have decided to have a total of 3 batteries. 2 forward for the TM and accessories, and one aft for engine starting.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## River Rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks good. I wish Austin had better scrap yards to buy from. Speaking of which are those road signs I see in you pile of scraps?


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, I picked them up at the scrap yard as well. They are not thick enough for decking but will probably be useful for some of the other mods.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad you got your livewell and everything worked out.. I got screwed by fishmatepro, so consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Rat (Feb 25, 2010)

Insulating the livewell is pretty easy. You can use the foam board from and liquid nails to glue it to the sides or a more dense Closed Cell Elastomeric Foam to get the same R-Value but in thinner sheets. Either way you just glue it on the sides.


----------



## rellis1962 (Mar 21, 2010)

Finally got a little time combined with dry weather. Completed the aluminum framing for the deck extension. Pedestal seat will be installed on original deck.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

looks very good. if you stand alot that seat may get in your way. i mounted mine as far back as i could so i had plenty of space to walk around without removing the seat.


----------



## rellis1962 (Apr 12, 2010)

Have very little time to work on the boat lately but did get the stern deck framing completed. Rock solid. No noticeable flex when I stand on it. Next I will paint the interior walls, console and bench. Here are some picks.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 12, 2010)

Love that boat, what a tank. Looks great so far.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Apr 13, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> looks very good. if you stand alot that seat may get in your way. i mounted mine as far back as i could so i had plenty of space to walk around without removing the seat.



I have to agree here. I would personally move the seat back a little some how. Being that far forward may not cause any "real" balance issues, cuz that boat is HUGE, but I would have better piece of mind knowing there was a little more real estate between me and the drink... On another note, your boat is awesome!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 13, 2010)

I would agree about the front seat, get all the space you can.


----------



## rellis1962 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pics of the front deck are a little deceiving. I would estimate about 4ft from where I plan to put the front ped seat to the front of the bow. Does that seem too little space?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Apr 13, 2010)

I went back and looked at the original pictures and the mock up that you drew. Now, I am relatively new to small boats, so you cant take my opinion as gospel, however; I would have built the deck the same exact way you have it, but extend the deck to the next rib. I would put my seat base in between your two storage lockers if the base and supports line up. By the way, you've done a top notch job on your framing! I let a welder of 25 years fit and weld mine up and it doesn't look nearly as nice as yours. :mrgreen: I WANT YOUR BOAT!


----------



## rellis1962 (Apr 22, 2010)

Slow going, but got the front deck ply cut. Used exterior 1/2" ply. Will coat with resin and then apply some sort of none slip coating. Haven't decided which bedliner/coating to use.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

That tool you made is awesome. I never thought of something like that. Looking good man, remember slow and steady....


----------



## 270Handiman (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great! Your way ahead of me on the decking part. On mine, I'm going to install the aluminum floor first from the front of the rear seat all the way to the backside of that 1st rib. It's basically a flat run, except the 2nd rib is about 1/4" higher then all the ones behing it. I plan to notch the floor supports to allow my floor to run flat all the way. It's about 9' of floor. Then I'll come out almost exactly like you did with a deck. I plan to put a built in 13 gallon tank and a battery under there.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## rellis1962 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking forward to pics of your Al floor. I am going with plywood mainly due to cost. I have some good ideas for my floor though. Hard to explain but I will post pics as soon as I get there. I plan to cut all wood but not put it in place until I do the painting. Paint, piano hinges, and stainless latches arrived this week.


----------



## rellis1962 (Apr 22, 2010)

Couple more details about cutting the front decking. The homemade scribe worked perfectly once I figured out that it needs to follow the contour at the point that the plywood will meet the side (1/2" up from the top of the framing). The point was whittled to a tapered point so the point would touch the side in just the right place. Also, you must keep the scribe tool as perpendicular as possible to the side as you scribe. Next I measured the angle between the side and the deck framing and set my jig saw to that angle. Cutting the sides of the ply at an angle to match the side of the boat made for a really nice fit. These pics might help understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 30, 2010)

NICE BUILD!~!!

I just saw where you thought the livewell would come insulated... I have been using mine now for a few months, and the water actually cools itself inside the livewell and I don't have it insulated. The top or lid even in direct sunlight stays cool (and I mean literally cool) so I doubt you'd have to worry about anything like the water getting warmer.


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 30, 2010)

This boat is just amazing, and your work is top notch. I wish I would have seen your "scribe" when I was doing some of my deck work. Very smart.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 30, 2010)

Not sure if it was mentioned, but make sure you leave enough room for carpet or whatever you wrap around the edges, assuming you do. 

Awesome stuff.


----------



## rellis1962 (May 17, 2010)

Got a few things done this weekend. finished the TM battery trays and got the stern deck hatches cut out and coated with epoxy resin. There are battery trays on each side of the live well. Also got started cutting the floor but have not taken pics yet. By the way, no carpet in this project. All wood will be coated with epoxy resin sanded and painted the same color as the rest of the boat. Kiwigrip will then be strategically applied. O yea, also installed the pedestal seat bases. Used parkerized steel 1/4' riv-nuts and 5200. They are solid as a rock. I'm using seats without backs to minimize the torque on the pedestal seat bases.


----------



## switchback (May 18, 2010)

Build is looking GREAT! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Kabina (May 18, 2010)

Awesome work! Can't wait to see it finished. Looks like an excellent layout too.


----------



## rellis1962 (Jul 13, 2010)

Finally got some time to work on the boat. Put the floor and filler inserts in yesterday. Floor is 1/2" exterior coated with three coats of resin on top side and two coats on under side. No carpet. Floor and other appropriate surfaces will have a coat of Kiwigrip.


----------



## rellis1962 (Jul 14, 2010)

More pics of progress. Installed the new bimini temporarily for shade while working on her. 
Stern deck hatches are completed but not installed - waiting till after i have painted. Notice the cup holders. They are very convenient because the chairs will pivot when installed. 
Chairs are just sitting there in these pics. Getting close to paint time. Inside and out will be paint color will be Bay Gray with Kiwigrip on floor and decks. Primed the live well because it will also be painted bay gray with Kiwigrip on lids.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 14, 2010)

That's some really nice work! =D>


----------



## russ010 (Jul 14, 2010)

where did you get your front seat from with the backrest? I have been looking all over for those, but can't find them


----------



## Rat (Jul 14, 2010)

She is really lookin' nice rellis!


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 14, 2010)

Haven't seen this thread until now. The boat looks great. If you ever need some help let me know I live in Katy and I work on boats for a living. It would be good to meet someone who has a passion for the tin boats.


----------



## sgtfletcher (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking good I hope that my project turns out that good


----------



## rellis1962 (Jul 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> where did you get your front seat from with the backrest? I have been looking all over for those, but can't find them



Got the seats at Academy. they weren't my first choice. Tried to find some red and gray combo. I have 3 full days to work on it this week. Hope to get it painted by the end of the week.


----------



## rellis1962 (Jul 22, 2010)

huntinfool said:



> Haven't seen this thread until now. The boat looks great. If you ever need some help let me know I live in Katy and I work on boats for a living. It would be good to meet someone who has a passion for the tin boats.



Huntinfool, Hey would love to talk/meet others that enjoy working on these floating money pits. I definitely don't do this to make money. It is more like therapy for me. My brother lives in the Cinco Ranch area of Katy. I am over there on occasion to visit. Maybe we could meet up on one of my visits. I am going to paint on Monday of next week. Prep in the am and paint in the pm if I can find a spot on my driveway that will be in shade long enough during the afternoon. May have to wait until early evening to paint. Weather permitting!

What kind of boats to you work on? Maybe I should correspond in a PM.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 22, 2010)

Got your PM. Good to talk to you. Cinco Ranch is right around the corner from me, so next time your in the area let me know. We can meet up for something cold to drink and chat about boats. If you get in a bind and need some help let me know. I'm hoping to either go fishing this weekend or scouting a new spot for deer hunting.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2010)

I've gone completely through this thread 4 or 5 times now. 
I'm in love with this build. hahaha.

This is a well executed, great looking, sharp, quality build.
I can't wait to see the end result. My hats off to you.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 2, 2010)

Paint has been applied =D> Well it was a tough go of it but I finally got the outside and inside painted Bay Gray. Paint has a flat finish and seems to be very durable. Used a wagner sprayer which was a bit disappointing. The sprayer would act as if it was out of paint, make a loud noise and then splatter spray. I had to hold the thing almost level the entire time to keep it from doing this. I would recommend using the remote attachment to feed the paint for anyone planning to use this sprayer.
I have started to apply Kiwigrip to some of the hatches as you can see in the pics. Also, before I painted I cut all holes for electrical components. I have decided to complete the application of the Kiwigrip before running electric wires.
Kiwigrip is pretty easy to apply but you must remove any masking tape directly after application (within 5 mins).


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am about finished with the front deck. KiwiGrip looks good. Started to install some of the electrical that will not require removal in order to get the wiring done. Also installed the bow rod holder mounts. Live well is just sitting in the hole at this point because I still need to insulate it. That lid got awful hot sitting in the sun so I decided to go ahead and insulate it before final installation. Can only work on it about 1 1/2 hr 2 or 3 evenings a week because of other family duties. My 16 yo son cruses by and lends a hand occasionally but is more interested in the stereo and whether I am going to install an amp and if he can connect his Ipod to it. He is a good boy, just has teenage boy stuff on his mind these days.

KiwiGrip was tricky to apply to the larger surfaces and still get an even-looking texture. Also had to plan the application so as to be able to remove the masking tape as I went. Stuff seems pretty durable - we will see. The purchased storage hatches are bothering me because of their color. I bought them cheap cheap on clearance. I am sure it was the color that wasn't so popular. Oh well, on the bright side, they work great!


----------



## DaveInGA (Aug 12, 2010)

rellis,

Your boat is looking great. Real nice attention to little details. On the hatches: In the pics they look like WWII Marine Khaki green to me and look pretty good contrasting with the Kiwigrip. I like that color and was planning on using it as a bottom paint and trim with some Khaki Tan topside when I finally do my boat.


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2010)

That looks nice,real clean.
Nice job.


----------



## ncfishin (Aug 12, 2010)

Man that looks awesome! Looks factory. It's nice to see a mod go down without carpet. Hope it holds up as well. Probably gonna be a lot easier to maintain. Once again, great job.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the words fellow tinners. I insulated and installed the live well last evening. Got the plumbing done as well. I am working on stuff that can get accomplished within an hr or 2 during my evening sessions. Still need to schedule an extended session to apply the KiwiGrip to the floor. Started to look at my 1984 50hp merc and planning actions on it. It is in above average condition and has power tilt. May try to build a stand to mount it on instead of installing and then working on it. Hope the power tilt and trim still works. will start running elect wiring this evening. Going to the Lake house this weekend so will not have much time to work on her.


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 15, 2010)

Your boat is extremly nice and will be very fishable. The only thing different I would have done, would have put the live well in front in front of the console. It would be deeper inside and hold more water for lots of fish. When moving from place to place your fish would not get beat up so bad as in the front where it will be rougher riding. Otherwise you have a super good looking boat you can be very proud of, good luck fishing.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 15, 2010)

rusty.hook said:


> Your boat is extremly nice and will be very fishable. The only thing different I would have done, would have put the live well in front in front of the console. It would be deeper inside and hold more water for lots of fish. When moving from place to place your fish would not get beat up so bad as in the front where it will be rougher riding. Otherwise you have a super good looking boat you can be very proud of, good luck fishing.




Thanks rusty,
You are right about the live well. I was trying to think of everything but have limited experience with fishing boats. Really didn't ever think about the fish getting jostled around too much. Not sure I would have changed my set up though, but maybe. I stared at this boat for many a evening trying to come up with a good design and right equipment. Its hard work designing and implementing mods from scratch. Thanks to the guys and their projects on this forum, I had some fine examples that help to jump start many of the mods.

Also, i ordered a manual jack plate on Friday. Decided to go with a jack plate so I would not have to deal with the mounting holes on my motor not matching where the transom supports are located in the boat.

Still have to complete the electrical wiring and install the electrical components. As far a the electrical components go, I will have running lights, courtesy lights, aerator, bilge pump, radio and speakers, trolling motor, and a couple of accessory plugs. Of course, also will have to wire and install the tilt trim panel somewhere on the console. That is the one thing I did not cut a hole for before painting the boat.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I've gone completely through this thread 4 or 5 times now.
> I'm in love with this build. hahaha.
> 
> This is a well executed, great looking, sharp, quality build.
> I can't wait to see the end result. My hats off to you.



I believe i've finally decided to keep my can:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14088

Your thread has definitely given me some ideas, inspiration, and motivation. 

I'd like to ask you a few questions,
as well as maybe see your boat in person. If possible.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 21, 2010)

Alright guys, I installed the stern hatches - hinges and all - as well as the gas tank and battery box. Also got the live well insulated and installed. Been working on the electrical a little here and there. Manual jack plate arrived last Thursday and installed it today. Everything went like clockwork on the jack plate installation. Looks like everything will fit just fine concerning the jack plate/motor. Have also been trying to figure a place to stow rods while underway. That is why you see a couple rods in one of the pictures. Haven't figured that one out yet. Also checking spots for the stern rod holders and cleats. I still have a lot to do, but the garage is beginning to clear out as things are installed in the boat =D> Kinda dreading all that wiring and soldering. I have quite a bit of experience with electrical components and wiring. I just don't like to do it. Here are pics of recent progress.


----------



## DaveInGA (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking great, keep up the good work!


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree, looks great.
Nice job.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 23, 2010)

Applied the KiwiGrip to the floor yesterday and did touch up tonight. Also put the reg. #s on. That kiwigrip is a bear to apply to large areas. One has to plan carefully the sequence of application, tape removal and blending sections together. The stuff starts to dry very quickly and causes problems with blending with neighboring sections. Pretty much down to electrical and installation of the motor. Trailer was in great shape to start with. Nothing needed there but some new wiring and led lights. Looks like I might meet my October 1 deadline :lol:


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 23, 2010)

Your boat looks great. =D>


----------



## Usmctanker (Aug 24, 2010)

How much did the kiwigrip end up costing, I am trying to go that route but I think carpet will cost me a lot less.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't remember exactly but it was over $100 a gallon. I used less than a gallon for my project.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thought I would post some progress on the electrical. Got all the wire ran and most of the electrical components in place and in most cases installed. Running the wire was fun :roll: My son and I worked on it most of the day yesterday and part of the day today to get it to this point. All of the spade clips that are involved with the trolling motor or connecting the batteries were crimped, soldered and shrink wrapped. I used #4 wire for all trolling motor/battery connections. #10 wire was used for power and ground running to the bus blocks. Clips were also soldered. All connections to electrical components were also soldered and shrink wrapped. #16 wire was used for most electrical with the exception of the accessory plug and bilge pump, #14 was used on those. All wire is tinned marine wire. This week's evenings will be spent connecting everything to the console switch panel, connecting AM/FM/Ipod Radio and VHF Radio. Yes I am going to install a VHF only because I happen to have one that I bought 9 years ago and never took it out of the box and I will be taking the boat out in Galveston Bay at times.


----------



## Brine (Aug 30, 2010)

Great work rellis. Super clean.

Anything you wish you would have done or bought different thus far?


----------



## 270Handiman (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis1962 said:


> The purchased storage hatches are bothering me because of their color. I bought them cheap cheap on clearance. I am sure it was the color that wasn't so popular.



Rellis, you can paint them! I camo'd mine and they're holding up great. Only areas where it is not holding is insid of the hinge.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW - that is super clean!


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been working on wiring the console switch panel. Only items not connected yet are the radio and bilge pump. I took some pics of the cabin leds at night. It looks really nice. I may install more on somewhere around the front casting deck as well. Here are some pics. An unforeseen bonus is that the leds on the rise to the front deck provide some back lighting that gives a bit of light to the inside of the storage compartments.


----------



## rellis1962 (Aug 31, 2010)

270Handiman said:


> Rellis, you can paint them! I camo'd mine and they're holding up great. Only areas where it is not holding is insid of the hinge.



I may just put some kiwigrip on the lids. I was wondering if it would stick. Did you do any special prep to the plastic before painting?



Brine said:


> Great work rellis. Super clean.
> 
> Anything you wish you would have done or bought different thus far?



So far I have been pretty pleased with how everything has turned out. I have been thinking seriously about adding two more speakers somewhere.


----------



## 270Handiman (Aug 31, 2010)

rellis1962 said:


> 270Handiman said:
> 
> 
> > Rellis, you can paint them! I camo'd mine and they're holding up great. Only areas where it is not holding is insid of the hinge.
> ...



Not really. I wiped it down good with rubbing alcohol, let it dry, then did it one more time for good measure. Don't be shy with the alcohol! I pour enough on my rag to make it run everywhere when I start wiping. The idea is to wash away any traces of any oily or greasy substances. Plus, if it's running everywhere, it will get in the places you can't get your fingers to and clean them up as well. Just be sure to take your gaskets out first.

Hope this helps,

270


----------



## Codeman (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice build man. Gonna be one heck of a rig.


----------



## Rat (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice rellis, getting close to fishing that machine! Superb build!


----------



## rellis1962 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, I have the motor installed (1984 Mercury 50hp w/ tilt and trim). Motor installation went smooth. Hardest part was when my son I were lifting it onto the jack plate. She started right up after I switched the kill switch to the run position.  She fires with just a bump of the key now and purrs like a kitten with a good pee stream. Next was installing the tilt/trim motor, lines and trim switch. I ordered a new 3 button trim switch as the old one looked pretty rugged. New switch has not arrived so I cleaned up the old one, figured out the wiring because the wires were cut to remove the switch and got it ready to plug to the hydraulic motor. I made a mounting plate for the trim motor/pump out of an old cutting board. I also cleaned up the trim motor/pump and spray on a coat of that bed liner that comes in a spray can. After everything was installed and the old switch temporarily hooked up until the new one arrives I gave it a try and it worked perfectly after I got all the air out of the lines. =D> Here are some pics after installation.


----------



## rellis1962 (Sep 29, 2010)

Maiden Voyage!!! Whole family wanted to go on the shake down trip. Boat did great. We spent about 1.5 hr on Taylor Lakes in Seabrook,Tx. I had a lot of weight on board with 4 grown people but I was still able to get her to 29+ easily. With a little tweaking on the jackplate and trim I am betting I get her in the upper 30s. Also got the TM installed this week. Here are pics and videos. 1st vid is of getting to 29mph. 2nd is after and my daughter giving me heck for getting too close to another boat. I really didn't (more than 50meters) but she is a really cautious girl and it is funny to watch. I made the TM base from leftover rectangular Al tubing. I stacked three together to make a 6"x4"x19" block and added a plastic end cap to cover the sharp edges. It is attached to the deck with 6 1/4" rivnuts. Seems very solid. Remember the Al deck is approx 1/8" thick so the rivnuts should hold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drTCfBcfbnI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHkii8mg_vU


----------



## 270Handiman (Sep 30, 2010)

rellis, looks great! Your speeds are right there with mine. I top out at 33.5 with 3 people and trimmed all the way up.

By the way, what is a rivnut and where can I get some?

270


----------



## Zum (Sep 30, 2010)

Must have been reading alot of Canadain posts...50 meters
Thats a good speed to run ,motor sounds nice.
Nice build.


----------



## rellis1962 (Sep 30, 2010)

270Handiman said:


> By the way, what is a rivnut and where can I get some?
> 
> 270


A rivnut is a rivet with threads down the center. I used 1/4" parkerized(rust resistant) steel rivnuts to attach the TM base to the deck. I used Al rivnuts in other places on the boat. All seem to hold very well. I will take pics and post this evening.



Zum said:


> Must have been reading alot of Canadain posts...50 meters
> Thats a good speed to run ,motor sounds nice.
> Nice build.



Yea, I taught physics for 11 years. Metric system stuck with me.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 3, 2010)

rellis,

How did your kiwigrip hold up on the trip and now that you've used it and gotten it dirty, what do you think about it? I'm seriously considering it for my project.

How noisy is it compared to carpet? How comfortable is it? I thought about the stuff with the rubber in it, but decided against it.


----------



## rellis1962 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alrighty, I have been on two fishing trips in my recently completed Custom Flats Al boat. Some observations and things I would do differently if I were to do another boat project.

1. Kiwigrip is awesome but... I would choose a little darker color next time because it looks dirty with just some light traffic. On the plus side it is cool on the feet and very easy to clean - stiff bristle brush and a water hose and it is nice and bright again.

2. You can never have enough storage! I thought I had built in plenty of storage - I was wrong!

3. Front pedestal seat needs to be almost leaning height. I have correct this as you can see in the pics. This is the only way I can be comfortable while using the trolling motor and fishing at the same time.

4. Trolling motor is a beast! 71lbs thrust foot control. Lowest speed is perfect for everything so far. I tried the fastest speed and I might as well have been using the regular motor!! I thought the dang thing was going to pull itself off the mount. It is securely mounted, by the way.

5. Aerator timer was a good choice. Set it for 1min on and 3min off and kept fish perky until cleaning time (about 3hrs). Didn't have a lot of fish though.

6. Four 200lbs+ guys plus equipment is about the limit, too much if you are interested in speed.\

7. Boat was very stable with four people walking around fishing.

8. Did not use the bimini on either fishing trip. But is was a very pleasant temperature both times.

9. Have not used the stern pedestal seat. Considering stowing it until wanted.

10. Stern deck is great!! 220lbs guy used it for two hrs and it is no worse for ware.

11. Decided to install an on board battery charger for trolling motor batteries. I recommend this!!

12. Tilt and trim switch is in a perfect place. See picture.


Here are some pics of some changes made after completion


----------



## Muleskinner (Oct 28, 2010)

:shock: I finally HAD to post....you have done a FANTASTIC job on this project.....you should be proud.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just stumbled on this post. Great job that you've done with the boat. This could be a primer for anyone who wants the "ultimate flats boat" and can't spend 25M. 

I am also in Houston, but way up on the North side near Willowbrook mall. Are there any fish in Taylor lake at this time of the year? I usually go to GISP on West Galveston Island, but that is about an extra hour's drive for me. Looking for someplace a bit closer to go fish for a few hours during the week. I'm retired. thanks, Rich

p.s. Somebody was talking about a South Texas Tin-Boats get-together. We seem to have four or five guys all around Houston. Any interest? Rich


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Dec 21, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Nice rig :shock:



Yeah...what he ^ said

Bufford


----------



## Badbagger (Oct 15, 2012)

Just read through your build. GREAT JOB !


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 14, 2012)

Man that's a clean lookin boat, any idea how fast that 50hp pushes it?


----------

